# Got a package in the mail from Chevy today :)



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

First of all I purchased my Eco MT in may with GM's military discount which gave me plenty of appreciation for their support of the military, but they just sent me a package with a badge to out on my Cruze in support of the military. Now I'm not one to flaunt my discounts and what not but I'm proud to put this on my very first new car. Big shoutout to them. Very happy with my cruze and GM!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very Cool


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you're impressed.. and that is very cool. I had no idea they did such a thing. Salute RatBurger :th_salute:


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

wow that is cool! Happy 4th and thank you for serving our country!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I got one too last year, I was just as surprised.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Pics? And i didn't know they had a military discount. I wonder if I could get that after a purchase.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RatBurger08 said:


> First of all I purchased my Eco MT in may with GM's military discount which gave me plenty of appreciation for their support of the military, but they just sent me a package with a badge to out on my Cruze in support of the military. Now I'm not one to flaunt my discounts and what not but I'm proud to put this on my very first new car. Big shoutout to them. Very happy with my cruze and GM!




RatBurger08,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! It is a great vehicle to drive! Welcome to the forum too! This is a great place to get useful information from a very great community of people. I would also like to say thank you for your service to our country! :th_salute: If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for serving our country! And Thank you for buying American!

Take a picture of the badge? I have never seen one and want to know when I see one so I can salute!


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> Thank you for serving our country! And Thank you for buying American!
> 
> Take a picture of the badge? I have never seen one and want to know when I see one so I can salute!


+1
I would like to see what it looks like too


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 On the big thanks for all members who served! My dad was in the Marines for 20 years so I have great respect for our men and women in the military. I also would like to see what the badge looks like.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Why am I not surprised!? I served in the Marines, purchased my Cruze in 2011, and when I asked about the badge last year at the dealer I was ttold to contact customer service. When I called, the girl on the phone was very nice and tried to "find" one for me. Three days later called me back and said there were none to be found. Amazing how they had some again this year. Gotta love that, huh?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I didnt get one  but i did get almost $2000 off my cruze for being military so i guess i will get over not having a sticker.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Would love to see a photo!


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread is (nearly) worthless without PICS!!!

As a vet, I appreciate your service.


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

yikes! guess I didn't have my notifications on, but here's some pics!  thanks for all the support!


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

sorry double post lol


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the THIRD photo best!!!:eusa_clap:


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Yea she really just makes my car worth like 4,000,000 more


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

question for Stacy @ Chevy Customer Service: Wonder if we can get one as a Veteran (44 years ago)?


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

4 million? You're selling her short!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

auraxr said:


> question for Stacy @ Chevy Customer Service: Wonder if we can get one as a Veteran (44 years ago)?




auraxr,
I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you! Also, thank you for your service!! 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> auraxr,
> I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you! Also, thank you for your service!!
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Im gonna do the same stacy, as an active duty military member i would love to get one of these if possible. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

